# left hand STI



## iLB (18 Jul 2009)

the ratchet in mine has broken, looking for a quick cheap replacement...

wishful thinking?

any offers considered


----------



## Funk-Meister (19 Jul 2009)

*Funk-Meister* 
New Member

Join Date: May 2009
Location: whitstable, kent
Posts: 5 


 





*shimano shifter* 
My left ultegra shifter is broken. 3 on the front 9speed. Anyone have a ultegra shifter thats compatible, or 105/Dura ace shifters???? please 





 

 

 

 
Funk-MeisterView Public ProfileSend a private message to Funk-MeisterSend email to Funk-MeisterFind More Posts by Funk-MeisterAdd Funk-Meister to Your Contacts




 12th Jul 2009, 23:12 Top #*2* *Big John* 
Junior Member

Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 67 






Henry Burtons in Stafford have a 105 left hand shifter in the shop window, new at £25. Not sure if it's for a double or triple. You'll find him in Yellow Pages. 
​This worked for me...i paid by card, received shifter the next day. Bon chance


----------

